# Puppy food vs adult food



## gypsy25 (Jan 13, 2013)

There is quite a lot of controversy when it comes to whether it's okay for puppies to eat adult food or not. Some say the high amount of proteins, fats and nutrients can actually harm a puppy and that the whole "puppy food" thing is just a scam so companies can make more money. Then there are others who say the puppies need a high amount of proteins, fats and nutrients and without it, may not grow properly.

What is *your * take on puppy food vs adult food for puppies?


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

we always fed our puppies ,puppy food (and there for a long time after) but,with saying this,our vet told us it was perfectly fine to feed our "adults" puppy food still as adults.she said is was easier for them to digest,but ours is on adult food right now.I hope this helps.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

If you feed a high grade food like Ziwi Peak there is no difference between puppy vs adult. It is all the same. My chis never had puppy food only 5 star foods


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I used puppy food for a month or two and then switched to a 5 star "all life stages" food.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I feed raw, and would feed exactly the same foods to a puppy as an adult. The only change I would make is to offer ground/minced foods to a young pup as it is easier to eat (chewing on bones etc is hard work and tiring for a pup) so I would be sure they were getting enough, and because it mimics the way a bitch would regurgitate her own food for her litter. In the wild, pups would be eating the same diet as the adults.


----------

